# Running pipe on fence



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Is there anything wrong with this ?

We need to add parking lot lighting for a small warehouse. There is a brand new wooden post fence about 150’ to the back of the lot and they sure as hell don’t want to open up the parking lot. 

I’ve just never supported pipe to fence so I’m unsure. The good thing is it’s heavy duty and we can support to each post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You see it around here, it isn't uncommon, but if you want to be careful I'd run it by the inspector in advance. It's a gray enough area, if they dig their heels in you would be hard pressed to prove it's kosher.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Is there anything wrong with this ?
> 
> We need to add parking lot lighting for a small warehouse. There is a brand new wooden post fence about 150’ to the back of the lot and they sure as hell don’t want to open up the parking lot.
> 
> ...


In my county, it's specifically BANNED by amendment. :crying:

Even coffee and doughnuts are not enough to get 'em happy. :crying::crying::crying:

Your results may differ. It's not in the NEC, per se, AFAIK.

(I stopped looking when I found out local amendments.) :sad:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's permitted, and I've done it before for a whole line of block heaters. The sticking point is that fence is a separate structure, so ground rods, disconnect, etc. etc... just the same as if it was a barn or garage.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> It's permitted, and I've done it before for a whole line of block heaters. The sticking point is that fence is a separate structure, so ground rods, disconnect, etc. etc... just the same as if it was a barn or garage.




There will be a switch in the interior of the building which will be the disco.... but, ground rods ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

You don't need ground rods if its a branch circuit, but if its a feeder you will.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Put in slip joints for expansion of exposed conduit and fence movement.


----------

